# Middle Earth Analogy game



## Sarah (May 13, 2003)

OK, here's my idea. I'll start w/ the first part of an analogy, then the next person finishes it and starts a new one. (by the way analogies are those awful things you see on the SAT's) For example, this is one I really saw on the SAT's: 

parsely: vegetable
orange:: fruit

get it? The relationship has to be the same for both sets of words. a parsely IS a vegetable and an orange IS a fruit. Same relationship. OK I'll start.


Gollum: The Ring


----------



## Eriol (May 13, 2003)

Aragorn : Arwen




Glaurung : Túrin


----------



## Gandalf White (May 13, 2003)

Hmmm, I've been studying for my SAT's, so let's hope I can get this right. (Uh-oh!)  

MAJOR EDIT =====> 

Smaug : Bard 

For some reason I had a blood clot to my brain at the moment of my answer, causing me to black out, falling on my keys and typing a nonsensical (howbeit, correctly spelled) answer.  Again, my apologies.


Sam : Gollum


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 13, 2003)

Earendil : Silmaril

Frodo : Ring


----------



## Sarah (May 13, 2003)

Elrond:: Arwen



Sam: Frodo


----------



## Gandalf White (May 13, 2003)

Wormtonge : Saruman



Just a minute to help me out here please. 

BlackCaptain said: Sam : Gollum :: Earendil : Silmaril 


Been a while since I read the Silmarillion, just starting to go through it again. What is Earendil's attachment to the Silmaril's, and how is it analogous to Sam and Gollum? 

Anyway, here's the next....


Morgoth : Melkor


----------



## Eriol (May 13, 2003)

Gandalf : Olórin






Lindon : Gil-Galad


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 14, 2003)

Frodo:Ring as Elrond:Arwen? Elrond wants to destory is daughter??? MAyber I'm just looking at it wrong...

I'd post an answer, but I'm waiting for one I know. I'm really really bad with these things. And I'm not an expert of the Silmarillion.

Anne


----------



## Sarah (May 14, 2003)

Frodo gets kind of obsessive and protective over the ring. Elrond was protective of his daughter. New rule. STate the relationship. It'll avoid alot of confusion.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (May 14, 2003)

Oh- I see. Thanks. That would help it people do that.

Anne


----------



## Sarah (May 15, 2003)

I can't think of one for Lindon : Gil-Galad, so if anyone's up for it.


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 15, 2003)

Mordor: Sauron

Gil-galad is the ruler of Lindon, likewise Sauron was the ruler of Mordor.



Flinding: Gwindor


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 16, 2003)

No one can figure out my analogy that I purposely was superly evil with?


----------



## Sarah (May 17, 2003)

then you complete it.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 17, 2003)

Flinding was a 'early' (BoLT) name for Gwindor, idiot of Nargothrond.

Aegnor: Imrazor


----------



## Sarah (May 20, 2003)

WEll you completed it, but now you have to think of a new one.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inderjit S _
> *
> Aegnor: Imrazor *



Both loved a female of another race.


Whoever gets here first and wants to take my place gets to go next.


----------

